# Eddie Murphy Movies



## The Master™ (Jun 30, 2004)

Have any of you noticed that in many Eddie Murphy movies, that there is an unnecessary number of times that backsides are mentioned???

Whether it is parts that make up a persons rear or issue from it...  

I was thinking of doing research into the number of times these things are mentioned or referred to in some other way...  

Without actually counting, I pretty sure that Dr Dolittle or Dr Dolittle 2 are in the lead!!!  

Wonder if I can get a research grant???


----------



## Ivo (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, now that you mention it, his movies are a bit anus attentive aren't they.

Good luck with the grant!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 18, 2005)

my sons favorite line in a movie is the 'you're on your way to a smacked bottom' from shrek. does that count?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> my sons favorite line in a movie is the 'you're on your way to a smacked bottom' from shrek. does that count?



'Someone's heading for a smacked bottom' in a Scottish accent.....

I've been imitating that since I saw it


----------



## Neon (Mar 5, 2005)

"Coming to America" is an absolutely great movie ..... not sure about butt references but they're probably in there too.  Also keep in mind that Murphy's movies are completely toned down from his standup comedy...so maybe he still likes to sneak in naughty references to his PG movies.  Has anybody watched Raw?


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

Delerious is so much funnier then RAW. (Got both on DVD)

Eddie had some great movies early on (Coming to America, Trading Places, Beverly Hills Cop Series).

He has toned down heaps (i think cos he is a family man now) but Bowfinger is funny, Shrek - he made that movie and i dont think his other movies are all too bad.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

"Raw" and "Delerious" are both awesome! I prefer "Delerious" though, I guess because I saw it first, but many can relate to the kid who has the homeade "McDonalds" burgers in "Raw". LOL... My Mother used to say the same exact thing to us kids when we wanted McDonalds. Now, my nephew gets McDonalds a lot. Strange how things change. 

As for mainstream movies and not stand-up, I like "Coming To America" the most. I can't get over Eric LaSalle's character in the film. LOL...

I didn't care for "The Nutty Professor" or "The Nutty Professor 2". I much prefer the humor of the original one. The ones with Murphy were too adult and sexual for me. I didn't find them funny at all.


----------

